# Breastfeeding & AZO for a UTI



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a UTI & took some AZO and now see the "consult your healthcare provider if pregnant or breastfeeding" on the package. Can anyone tell me if this is usually safe? My LLL leader is out of town, so if anyone has "the book" and can look it up (or knows from your own experience) & let me know I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## josie&baby (Sep 3, 2004)

I don't know for sure about AZO and it's safety, but I know about UTI's for sure!

I just got rid of a nasty one about a week ago and here is what I did...

I took a pure cranberry extract supplement from the health food store. I drank "Just Cranberry" juice which is VERY tart, but it knocks it out. I also limited myself to only water and cranberry for 10 days. Soda will kick the infection into high gear again as will other sugary drinks. I tried to avoid sugars in general during the worst of the infection. Another remedy I do is to take 1 or 2 tsp. of baking soda and mix into 8 oz. of water. Drink this once a day for a few days. It will get the PH levels in your body back to where they ought to be.

These are all safe to do while nursing! HTH! Best of luck knocking this one out, I know they can be miserable.


----------

